# EPIC FAIL: Dominos...mmmm...tastey!



## celtic_crippler (Sep 29, 2009)

...don't think I'll be ordering from there anymore...

http://www.wcnc.com/news/topstories/stories/wcnc-092709-sjf-dirtydominos.1c136a8bb.html


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 29, 2009)

Seriously, I don't know why we have teenagers handling the preparing of food.


----------



## blackxpress (Sep 29, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> Seriously, I don't know why we have teenagers handling the preparing of food.



Because there aren't enough adults that will work for minimum wage?


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 29, 2009)

blackxpress said:


> Because there aren't enough adults that will work for minimum wage?



Robots! We should have robots prepare our food!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 29, 2009)

> According to Tim McIntyre, vice president of Communications for Domino's Pizza, "The closing of the Conover store is a direct result of the videos posted on YouTube."



So their "fun" cost them their jobs, they still have to face the courts, cost their coworkers their jobs, and the owner his business.

Real funny.

****ing idiots.


----------



## Nolerama (Sep 29, 2009)

What's sad is that the two employees in question are in their 30's, and from interweb gleanings, Kristy Hammonds, the female in the video is also a registered sex offender. (unverified)

They're cowards. Messing with food should be a capital offense.

On the flip side, this is good for the independent, family-owned pizza places in that area and will hopefully get people to stray away from the awfulness that is Dominoes. Eating that pizza is like eating cardboard.


----------



## Carol (Sep 29, 2009)

Nolerama said:


> What's sad is that the two employees in question are in their 30's, and from interweb gleanings, Kristy Hammonds, the female in the video is also a registered sex offender. (unverified)



Verified. She's a sex offender.



> Hammonds is a sex offender who was told this week that she would be arrested if she returned to Wilkes Community College.
> 
> A new addition to the Jessica Lunsford Act makes it illegal for sex offenders to go the college where high school students take some classes.&#8220;If I were a murderer or rapist, I could go to college. But people like me can't go to college,&#8221; she said.
> 
> Three years ago, Hammonds pleaded no contest to misdemeanor sexual battery of 14-year-old. She then made headlines as one of the Conover Domino's workers who did strange thing with pizza dough and posted video of it online.


http://www.wsoctv.com/news/20691930/detail.html


----------

